# VHI claims on dental treatment in the North



## WPrice (6 May 2010)

*VHI claims on dental treatment..* 
Hi,

I'm seriously considering going up North to have dental work done as we can no longer claim on PRSI down here. I've just been quoted GBP350 in total vs. EUR980 down here for a fitting of a crown, which for me is a big difference in price.

My main question is can I claim on VHI for work carried out in the North. Has anyone tried claiming on dental work carried out over the border.

Thanks,

W


----------



## Johnweber (7 May 2010)

Depends on which plan you are on. Generally no unless you have DeCare Dental. Dental rules here: http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/dentalrules.pdf


----------

